# M&P 9c magazines?



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought a M&P 9c and am looking to buy a couple extra magazines. Where is the best place to get them?


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

cheaperthandirt.com , i love the heck out of that place, you can order a catalog, on the site or jus buy there too, so much cool stuff


----------

